# ▪《 f r i e n d e x c h a n g e 》▪



## Sosh (Dec 25, 2017)

Welcome to Sosh's Friend Exchange!
*✭˚･ﾟ✧*･ﾟ*✭˚･ﾟ✧*･ﾟ*
Here at Sosh's Friend Exchange you can make some new Pocket Camp friends! Simply comment you Pocket Camp ID, and some things about yourself! Then, let the magic happen! I hope you all make some new friends!

Happy Holidays!​


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 25, 2017)

There's already a thread dedicated to this


----------

